# Suggest uses for extra hardwood flooring?



## Joining_Heads (May 27, 2007)

Thats about two bundles right. We usally keep one and take the rest back. I always take the Brazilian woods back since there is no need to harbor it due to the impact of harvesting it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

I special ordered it. I dont think the store would take it back, but I could be wrong. I dont know if someone else would want it anyway because it would not be from the same lot as any made later. ???


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I once saw on a decorating show, where they put it on a wall in a restaurant.

It was only one wall, and it looked really nice.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

Maybe sell it on Craigslist. That's enough for a small foyer or bathroom.


----------



## ocoee (May 31, 2007)

I have about the same amount left over
I'm going to try to use it on the kitchen counter top in my "shed"


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

Here is some idea's using it inlaid:
Serving trays, coasters,wall plaques,a feture in a floor,cabinet doors or drawer fronts, Man oh Man the idea's are endless.


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rolldodge (Jun 28, 2007)

Planter boxes too.

Or you can donate it to habitat for humanity!


----------



## WILDLILY (Aug 10, 2007)

You could cover the top to an old desk. I did this with leftover vinyl wood pattern and put a glass top on it. It looks great.


----------

